# Farts!!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Millie has farts since I have started feeding raw. Well Henry does too, but Millie's are louder. Its not excessive or smelly (for the most part....:wink but half the time when she sits a little noisy "toot" comes out. It is actually quite hilarious because she sits so "lady-like" and then I hear a TOOT! 

Does this happen with anyone else's dogs? I don't actually think its from feeding raw rather I think its from a dietary change in general. I am assuming it should go away in time as the dogs continue to adjust. In the meantime, its quite hilarious


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

My dogs fart. I'm pretty sure it's completely normal lol. When Savannah gets up in the morning she stretches and there's always a toot involved.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i read on other forums...how their raw fed dogs no longer clear the room with gas....and i'm wondering what the heck i'm doing wrong...

when they were fed kibble, i admit their farts were nuclear.....but on raw, they still have gas and it's always a hoot....it's not as toxic as it used to be....

but i don't get it.....anyone with a digestive system and intestines is bound to have gas...right?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

magicre said:


> but i don't get it.....anyone with a digestive system and intestines is bound to have gas...right?


Oh, of course! :wink: Everybody farts, he he. But when they were on kibble my dogs had the occasional silent but deadly farts. Couldn't hear 'em but smelled HORRENDOUS. But now that they eat raw, its literally a predictable event. Millie wakes up, Millie goes potty, Millie sits her booty down to wait for yummy breakfast, as but touches ground a big, loud, MANLY "TOOT". We are talking (almost) whoopie cushion sounding fart LOL No smell or anything, its just hilarious because I know its coming. Cracks me up every time !

My first poodle , Tony, would fart his whole way down the stairs every morning


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Gah, I give up. I was trying to be funny but I guess I'm not good at it


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that was funny, brownie : )

i am imagining a toot....my dogs don't do that, they are still at the silent and deadly phase....i don't think it will ever end


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

My mini poodle, Dixie, had terrible gas. She was on kibble her whole life (I got her when I was 2, she passed away when I was 16, so I was too young to really know better). I think poodles are just gassy dogs maybe, LOL!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Cliffdog said:


> My mini poodle, Dixie, had terrible gas. She was on kibble her whole life (I got her when I was 2, she passed away when I was 16, so I was too young to really know better). I think poodles are just gassy dogs maybe, LOL!


I don't know, man. I never heard a single "toot" out of this girl until the past 5 weeks LOL. Well, aside from the _mostly_ silent but barely audible one that occurs every time she stretches. That has always happened.

Perhaps she is just getting older... Maybe poodle _puppies_ don't toot as loud. :biggrin:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> Gah, I give up. I was trying to be funny but I guess I'm not good at it


It's very funny, I'm giggling as I am reading this thread. I have never heard Louis fart...and I wish I could, because I know it would crack me up :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Emmy "toots" when she sits, stretches, whines.....but thank DOG they don't smell LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

All my dogs toot e toot toot but not like before! When they were on kibble it was nasty smelly all the time, now its only toxic when they eat fish and eggs together. My husband and I both laugh at the dogs but they seem to get a little embarrassed.................


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ania, being the little lady that she is, must take herself off to do her business. I hardly ever notice her fluff. :tongue:


----------



## butcherfour (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of "dobergas"? It's famous in the dobie -world. They are renowned farters and Max is no exception. Jumping off furniture, stretching, trotting, even in his sleep! While kibble-feeding it smelled like sulfur/rotten eggs, it was HORRIBLE! Now the farts are still numerous but not as toxic. Small price to pay!


Ohh...Excuse me.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL!! I giggled through the whole thread.
One of my bichons, Lexi, will toot toot toot on her way up the stairs to bed at night.
She is always completely surprised and shocked, and she tries to run away from it. 
SNORT!! It's cracks us up every time. You'd think after 11 years she'd get used to her own tooting!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Being the gentleman that he is, Aspen does his little *toots* outside when he's pooping. He's only done it about twice inside the house, and they are not smelly at all. When he let's them rip, he'll look up at me with his puppy eyes and looks ashamed of himself LOL. :tongue:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Being the gentleman that he is, Aspen does his little *toots* outside when he's pooping. He's only done it about twice inside the house, and they are not smelly at all. When he let's them rip, he'll look up at me with his puppy eyes and looks ashamed of himself LOL. :tongue:


LOL!! Too funny...


----------



## blue (Jan 13, 2010)

I've got one that farts and then looks at her butt like "what was that?" just about die laughing every time.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

It's true, dobies are known as the gassiest dog breed... something Ionly learned AFTER I got one!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

blue said:


> I've got one that farts and then looks at her butt like "what was that?" just about die laughing every time.


Henry does that. He turns his head around to his butt and is like, "HUH?"


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL this is a great thread! How funny that she toots when she sits! My old Aussie Buster used to run from his farts and then look at me like I did it. I notice Tanis doing it when he stretches - he is not phased at all.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this is a great thread....i'm glad to know that my dogs aren't the only ones that still pass that gas....

the only difference is they don't clear the room anymore..but most definitely they show no modesty nor do they even wake up...suddenly either my husband or i start looking at each other and we laugh..silent and deadly....especially when both go at once...

more especially when i give them tripe, smelt and eggs for dinner...whew..


----------

